# decoy placment help



## duck00 (Sep 29, 2009)

i bought a bunch of snow geese rags i need advice on how to put them in my trailer i built post pics


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

Well the best thing to do with rags i found out is get a rubbermaid Tub Drill some small holes in the bottom for drainage and put the rags in there takes up small area of room and you can stack em.


----------

